# Big Brother



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Was anyone else as happy as I was to see Allison get evicted last night? I only hope that Kaysar puts up Will and Boogie next. They are both gunning for him, so hopefully he knows this.  I really don't think it is fair having them in there together as they are business partners and will always stick together. I kinda' liked Nakomis in season 5 but I think she is too manipualitive now.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Was anyone else as happy as I was to see Allison get evicted last night? I only hope that Kaysar puts up Will and Boogie next. They are both gunning for him, so hopefully he knows this. I really don't think it is fair having them in there together as they are business partners and will always stick together. I kinda' liked Nakomis in season 5 but I think she is too manipualitive now.[/B]



Oh Darn..I dvr'd it and haven't watched it yet.







But at least it's good news, can't stand that girl. Yay!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry Brenda - okay, next time you see the heading Big Brother and you haven't watched it yet -DO NOT OPEN!!!! It is still worth a watch though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I would have been happy with either Danielle or Allison. I don't care for either of them!
I liked the way Danielle was trying to act all sweet and innocent in her interviews last night, when she *started out* stirring the crap to begin with and then ended up on the chopping block! I guess NOW she has decided she better keep her mouth shut!?

What about Allison's current boyfriend who they interviewed?! What a dork!







I cannot BELIEVE he said she could be president of the US!!!







PLEASE!!!! Is he REALLY smart enough to be a DOCTOR?








Then when host lady, Julie, quoted what she said about pulling Janelle out by her fake hair and fake boobs and drowning her in the pool, I thought I was gonna wet my pants watching Allison's face!







THEN she tries to say that she RESPECTS Janelle and she's really not that bad?!








That girl is WARPED!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!!!
I am very very very very very glad that Allison is gone! She was just annoying....did you see the new boyfriend??? And she was all like...yeah, all that past flirting and stuff....that was sooooooo long ago...back in college......I found my true love now...I don't do that stuff anymore......she is such a ditz!!!

Buh bye Alison...............................







*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I know that others won't agree with me, but I would really love to see Janelle win. I think most of the houseguests who weren't on BB6 will be gunning for those 4 though. Yeah, I loved the part where Allison had to eat those words about Janelle. I also thought it was funny, in the parting videos, when Nakomis called her out and said she had gotten herself ousted by her lying instead of the usual fake sweet messages.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Sorry Brenda - okay, next time you see the heading Big Brother and you haven't watched it yet -DO NOT OPEN!!!! It is still worth a watch though.[/B]




Oh for sure, wouldn't miss it for the world. And do you really think that next time I see a Big Brother threat...I'll just pass it up? Don't think so! lol



> I would have been happy with either Danielle or Allison. I don't care for either of them!
> I liked the way Danielle was trying to act all sweet and innocent in her interviews last night, when she *started out* stirring the crap to begin with and then ended up on the chopping block! I guess NOW she has decided she better keep her mouth shut!?
> 
> What about Allison's current boyfriend who they interviewed?! What a dork!
> ...




I love it!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I was glad to see Allison go also, that kicked her off her thrown. Danielle and Boogy need to go too soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Oh Darn..I dvr'd it and haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I will watch it tonight. I already knew who left though. and I am sooo happy about it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad Allison is gone. Sounds as if her new boyfriend knocked some sense into her. I thought she was very gracious after her loss.

Jase I want a FloeBee taken to his hair. I am sorry what adult walks around like that? I still do not care for Daniele because she feels her family is deserving of the money. Well in my opinion lots of families are. I still like Will due to his honesty.

We shall see what happens.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody think it's time for Dr. Will to punch Howie in the face for all that touchy feely crap?







I honestly don't know how he puts up with it and I'm surprised he hasn't kicked his butt by now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Anybody think it's time for Dr. Will to punch Howie in the face for all that touchy feely crap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to not like howie. I hope they vote him out soon. I can't watch him anymore. Will too, he seems to like it.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*I thought I was the only one who thought Howie was getting a little bit strange.....and the way Will looks back at him......those 2 can go home in my opinion!! But it can only get better if they stay!!

What did y'all think of Kayser's nominations??? I thought it was a strange move.....but it certainly will set up some good battles of the will.

Poor Nokomis.....buh bye.......with the flames in her hair. And Mr & Mrs Smith????? Gawd....what an insult to Angelina and Brad......Diane ain't no Angelina!!!!!!

So now we get to see who James nominates......hmmmmmm....will he put up Will & Bogie?

I wish this show were on every night of the week......maybe I should buy the live feeds???? But I don't have time to watch them!!







*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought that Kaysar totally blew it on his nominations. He should have broken up Chilltown. Yes, they promised that they would not come after him for 3 weeks if he didn't, but didn't he realize what Will's shrit said -"I am probably lying"... Will and Mike cannot be trusted. This is 3 weeks in a row that season 6 has been in control. I think James is a loose cannon though. He has to remember how they treated him back then. I think if he has the opportunity to get the numbers, he will turn on the others. I am with you guys - I used to really like Howie, but he has gotten too weird. I really want to see Janelle win. Diane is such a pansy, I would like to see her go too. I would rather she have gone than Nakomis. Can't wait until Sunday to see who goes on the block...


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> I thought that Kaysar totally blew it on his nominations. He should have broken up Chilltown. Yes, they promised that they would not come after him for 3 weeks if he didn't, but didn't he realize what Will's shrit said -"I am probably lying"... Will and Mike cannot be trusted.[/B]



*How quickly Kaysar forgot about lies in the BB house. He got screwed in season 6 by that little brunette bixch......"I will let go of the fence/cage and let you win if you don't put me up"....so he let go and up he went - straight to the chopping block!!! Memories!!!

Do you think his relationship with Erika will grow? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226224
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loved Kaysar - when America got to vote someone back in, I voted for him umpteen million times. Then first day back in, he falls for her lies (can't remember her name) and got evicted again. I thought that was a stupid mistake on his part, but still liked him. When we got the chance to vote for our favorites to play this season, I again placed a lot of vote - over a thousand - and was thrilled he got back in, but now I am starting to think he really isn't as smart as I thought he was. I actually would like to see something grow between he and Erika. Did you see last night, when his sister was talking about it and she said that Muslims do not date. Does that mean that their marriages are arranged??? I wish they would show it all year round, like they do Survivor but maybe people would get tired of it if they did. This way, we are always anxiously awaiting it's return.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226227
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Kaysar lover too. He's got me wondering what's up his sleeve?? I thought he was too smart to get "took" like last time. I doubt he'll progess with Erika. Even the slight "flirting" is a stretch for him. Would be nice tho'. I think (guessing here) what his sister meant, was they don't "date" just for the fun of it. She probably meant when they pick someone it's because they intend marriage. Not just dating. (???again just guessing).

Not that it matters, but, is Diane the one on the other BB that was gay? I remember one that was and was so cute and dark, but now some of the guys like Boogie seem to be wanting to hit on her. Am I confusing her with someone else? (Probably having one of those SM's (not Spoiled Malt,----Senior Moment!)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> *I thought I was the only one who thought Howie was getting a little bit strange.....and the way Will looks back at him......those 2 can go home in my opinion!! But it can only get better if they stay!!
> 
> What did y'all think of Kayser's nominations??? I thought it was a strange move.....but it certainly will set up some good battles of the will.
> 
> ...




Last night when I watching I was thinking how cool it would be if they took the top 5 players from all 6 seasons, that would be 30 people in the house at once







How good would that be? I guess I just can't get enough.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dee, I don't think that Diane is gay. Ivette from season 6 was, and I recall that there was a female a few seasons ago that was, but I am pretty sure it wasn't Diane. Now you have me curious. I just hate it when I can't remember something....


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Not that it matters, but, is Diane the one on the other BB that was gay? I remember one that was and was so cute and dark, but now some of the guys like Boogie seem to be wanting to hit on her. Am I confusing her with someone else? (Probably having one of those SM's (not Spoiled Malt,----Senior Moment!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey, I know who you are talking about....it was a Latino girl from Miami that was gay. I think her name was Ivette. She was the one that was nutty over the bald guy named Eric (they nicknamed him Cappy.) I remember the final live episode and she paid more attention to him and ignored her real-life girlfriend. Sheeeshhhh. They were from BB6.

Diane is not her....Diane is the girl that had a serious (haha) relationship with Drew and then he ousted her (his girllfriend) for that dude they called Cowboy. They were the final three....and Drew broke her heart. They were from BB5. *

*Gregswife....hahahaha We were both posting at the same time!!!

MickeysMom: And I think 30 players (top 5 from all seasons) would be the balls!!!*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hey, I know who you are talking about....it was a Latino girl from Miami that was gay. I think her name was Ivette. She was the one that was nutty over the bald guy named Eric (they nicknamed him Cappy.) I remember the final live episode and she paid more attention to him and ignored her real-life girlfriend. Sheeeshhhh. They were from BB6.[/B]



You are absolutely right. Ivette was the gay girl in BB6... Cappy this Cappy that...gag! Diane is not gay as far as I know, but she could be by the times she leaves that house.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was happy to see Nickomus go. I disliked her almost as much as Allison. I would love to see Will win again. I love the fact that he is so honest about being dishonest.

I am so with Marceles there is no way I could eat that slop. He will have to win next week. I also think everyone should have been included in the birthday celebration. A little nice food would not have hurt everyone.

Just so you know when you get live feeds you do not get to see any competations. I think people last year saw pictures of fish.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, have tried to keep this obsession to myself but, I'm a true BB addict. I get the live feeds every year. I am also a member of several BB forums. My family knows that during BB season, mom doesn't cook or clean very much.

You do get to see the food competions and the all night HOH competitions with the live feeds. We don't get to see the veto comps, nor the nomination and veto ceremonies until the show. During those times, the feeds show different things for different seasons. For years we saw the front of the house, pretty sad when the excitement of the day was a gardener watering the plants. For a few years we saw the fish tank. That was good in the old house cuz you could see people reflected in the glass. This year we see the flames from the fake fire in the living room and BB trivia questons and answers. All were accompanied by music. Oh we also get flames when the house guests talk about someone who hasn't signed a release or sing songs that CBS doesn't own the rights too. At those times we can often here a BB announcement to stop singing, or just "STOP THAT".


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> OK, have tried to keep this obsession to myself but, I'm a true BB addict. I get the live feeds every year. I am also a member of several BB forums. My family knows that during BB season, mom doesn't cook or clean very much.[/B]



*Oh Lizzie!!! I have always wanted to have those live feeds but now that I am working all the time, I just don't have the time to watch. I remember back in 2004, all I did was read forum after forum to see what was going on in the house. But back then I was foot loose and fancy free.

I am an addict too and admit it. Are there others that are hiding in the closet here on SM???!???!?

Lizzie, what are your favorite forums??? 

Who does everyone want to win!????????

I think if I had to vote right now.....it would be Janelle. There, I said it!!*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Janelle or Kaysar!! Especially Janelle. I think she should have won last time.















Not sure about Will, I liked him when he won, but he seems different now.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Janelle or Kaysar!! Especially Janelle. I think she should have won last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Will certainly does seem different....he doesn't have that fire in him or that evilness. I read somewhere that Will wants to be voted out in a few weeks. If he becomes part of the jury and has to be sequestered, then his business will suffer. He wants no part of that!

hmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I said it earlier in this post, but I am rooting for Janelle. I would be okay with Kaysar winning too, but don't really want any of the others to walk away with the bucks. I admit it too: My name is Cheryl and I am an addict!!! Last year, we went away for our anniversary, which fell on a Saturday. We went out for a romantic dinner and then had to rush back to the hotel to watch Big Brother. We were taping it at home but are always afraid we will find out what happened before we got a chance to see it. My hubby is an addict too. We are going away for our anniversary again in 2 weeks, but will be coming home on a Sunday so have to make sure we are home before it comes on. Hubby knows that he has to be sure and be home from the office on Tuesday and Thursdays early enough that dinner can be served by 6:00 so I can get everything cleaned up and have my butt on the couch by 7:00.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank God for DVR's. I just Tivo. My husband leaves the room when I watch it! Must be nice to have a hubby who enjoys it too.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Thank God for DVR's. I just Tivo. My husband leaves the room when I watch it! Must be nice to have a hubby who enjoys it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HAHAHAHA Well....maybe some husbands!!!









Mine sits there and makes very loud, sarcastic  remarks!!









Totally distracting......I would like to kill him sometimes!!!









But I guess it is good that he is at least paying attention!! LOL *


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Janelle or Kaysar!! Especially Janelle. I think she should have won last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's to everything you said...


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL, I love that I'm not the only addict. My family loves to tease me about it and yet, this year with the all stars they all seem to know who is who and have favorites so I get the last laugh. 

So, if anyone misses anything just let me know, I'll be glad to fill them in!

As I'm typing this my life feeds are up, the houseguests are snoring and I'm impatiently waiting for BB to wake them up and start the hamster wheel spinning for another day.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

So who do you guys think the nominations will be tonight? I hope it is Will and Boogie, but I don't really trust that James is on the side of season 6. I think it is only a matter of time before someone puts up Chicken George, even though, as being almost 50 myself, I would like to see htem leave "the old guy" alone.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

HMM, see, I already know who the nominations are, and who won the veto. That's what I see on the feeds. LOL, I can't blow the whole show for ya tho.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> So who do you guys think the nominations will be tonight? I hope it is Will and Boogie, but I don't really trust that James is on the side of season 6. I think it is only a matter of time before someone puts up Chicken George, even though, as being almost 50 myself, I would like to see htem leave "the old guy" alone.[/B]




I would like to see Will and Boggie also. Chicken George gets on my last nerve, but I just ignore him, he's way to much of a suckup for me. James sure is being quiet this season, he's so sneaky. Jase is another one I wouldn't mind seeing on the block. I think he thinks he's untouchable, but he's got another think coming. Can't wait until tonight!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't wait until tonights show either, so then we all can talk about the game play that went on. LOL, the secret alliances are making my head swim. I thought about trying to make a chart but I can't allow myself to get that crazy!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> So who do you guys think the nominations will be tonight? I hope it is Will and Boogie, but I don't really trust that James is on the side of season 6. I think it is only a matter of time before someone puts up Chicken George, even though, as being almost 50 myself, I would like to see htem leave "the old guy" alone.[/B]










Yep...poor Chicken George is up on the block this week...poor guy! Come on, James, be a real man...and put up chill town....that is, Will AND Boogie! Season 6 alliance is tip-toeing around...Jase needs to be put up, in my opinion....he's a threat, not Chicken George. By the way....after Will's spray-tan, I thought he looked ORANGE at the nominations.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

yeah, Will did look a little orange. Orange was better than screamin' white! 

Does Will really want to go home? or is that just his weird strategy?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> yeah, Will did look a little orange. Orange was better than screamin' white!
> 
> Does Will really want to go home? or is that just his weird strategy?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't care if Will goes home. He won already so I'd hate to see him win again. Yep he sure was orange last night.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227696
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I missed Sunday's show. Who is up for nominations?? I know that James is HOH. No one else I know is watching this year, but now I have you guys to gab with!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I knew if Will was lying about wanting to go home, the thing with him is even he admits he'll lie about everything in this game, LOL!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227732
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will & Chicken George are on the block.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227793
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I missed Sunday's show. Who is up for nominations?? I know that James is HOH. No one else I know is watching this year, but now I have you guys to gab with!!















[/B][/QUOTE]


Will & Chicken George are on the block.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It sounds like they are going to back door someone???


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227806
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will & Chicken George are on the block.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It sounds like they are going to back door someone??? [/B][/QUOTE] 

Like Will??


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I missed Sunday's show. Who is up for nominations?? I know that James is HOH. No one else I know is watching this year, but now I have you guys to gab with!!















[/B][/QUOTE]


Will & Chicken George are on the block.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It sounds like they are going to back door someone??? [/B][/QUOTE] 

Like Will??








[/B][/QUOTE]
Maybe they will back door Mike Boogy so it will be Chill Town up and the alliance will be broken!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Maybe they will back door Mike Boogy so it will be Chill Town up and the alliance will be broken![/B]




That would make my day!


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Maybe they will back door Mike Boogy so it will be Chill Town up and the alliance will be broken![/B]




That would make my day!








[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too! Hee Hee


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not really a back door unless the person they put up after the veto has no chance to fight to stay. That orginated with Nakomis in BB5, the whole house was in on it, both nominees knew they were not the target and they had no intention of picking Jase to help them win the veto so he would have no chance to win immunity. Thus he was out that week with not even one chance to save himself. Backdoored! Or the 6 finger plan. 

This year the producers fixed that glitch in the system, the extra veto players are by picking balls with their names on them or spinning a wheel, the nominees no longer pick someone to help them.

James and the Season6 alliance really wanted to boot Chicken George. He was their main target. They feel they need to target the "floaters". The don't want anyone in the jury house that's not going to vote for one of them to win the money at the end.

That said, I hope Will goes out Thursday too! ROFL! *Spoiler* (There are a few people in the house working very hard to make sure Will leaves, the behind the scene champaigning is intense.)

Tonight's show will have a fabulous veto competition, it's a riot. 

I'll be on AIM after the show.,


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='Lizzie' post='228463' date='Jul 25 2006, 02:33 PM']
> It's not really a back door unless the person they put up after the veto has no chance to fight to stay. That orginated with Nakomis in BB5, the whole house was in on it, both nominees knew they were not the target and they had no intention of picking Jase to help them win the veto so he would have no chance to win immunity. Thus he was out that week with not even one chance to save himself. Backdoored! Or the 6 finger plan[/B]


. 



Lizzie...you know your stuff..I'm impressed!







I wanted to explain the "Backdoor" thing yesterday to someone, but didn't because it would have taken me forever to put it in writing, but you did it PERFECT!







Can't wait till tonight!


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so exited too!







I am really addicted!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> It's not really a back door unless the person they put up after the veto has no chance to fight to stay. That orginated with Nakomis in BB5, the whole house was in on it, both nominees knew they were not the target and they had no intention of picking Jase to help them win the veto so he would have no chance to win immunity. Thus he was out that week with not even one chance to save himself. Backdoored! Or the 6 finger plan.
> 
> This year the producers fixed that glitch in the system, the extra veto players are by picking balls with their names on them or spinning a wheel, the nominees no longer pick someone to help them.
> 
> ...










you're good !! you should go on the show next time. I bet you'll win.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

ROFL! They don't want middle aged chunky married ladies, they want drama and eye candy! 

I'm telling you all though, I'd shave my head and dye myself blue to win a veto! What the heck, hair grows back and Smurfette has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> ROFL! They don't want middle aged chunky married ladies, they want drama and eye candy!
> 
> I'm telling you all though, I'd shave my head and dye myself blue to win a veto! What the heck, hair grows back and Smurfette has always been one of my favorites.[/B]
























is that what they are going to do tonight ?!!! no don't tell me. is Janelle bald now? I'm still at work but I have a bad feeling about this







have to watch this one.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*OH MY GOSH!!! What a great veto competition!!!!























Just loved when James called them all smurfs!!!









What did y'all think of Will's little speech????? Pretty kewl.....









And Kaysar looks great with a shaved head!!! <pant pant pant>









Cannot wait for Thursday's vote!!!!!*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Chicken George won the veto!!!!































































































































He is a sweetheart....how can you not love him?? Great show, tonight!! Looks like I got my wish, Jase is up on the block.....everybody, practice your "Jase Face!!"














Please...Marcellas...keep your hands to yourself!!







What did everybody think of Dr. Will's speech, bout going home....and throwing all the contests? Let's do the Chicken George dance again....


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Chicken George won the veto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Suzie Suzie Suzie....Love love love your post!!!

But it won't let me post any more emoticons!!! drats.....*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What do you call what happened to Jase? My husband and I have explained and explained to my son he was not backdoored. James came and was honest to him. For the life of us we can not come up with a word that explains what happened.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Deborah, I called what happened to Jase being "played and betrayed", LOL! He did have a chance to play for veto, it's BB, unless you have HOH or POV you are in danger of going up. There is no other way to be sure. He trusted James and didn't play full tilt for the POV, so he's on the block. James is trying to convince everyone to vote out Will but so far doesn't have the votes, his own S6 alliance doesn't trust Jase. 

The live feeds this season are great in one way and boring in another. These HG's have all known each other for years, they have contact with each other out side the house. There are secret Alliances all over the place. But, there are alot of times when they are talking about people they aren't allowed to so we get flames instead of hearing what's going on. From what I can see Danielle is running this house.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't think Jase would have ever shaved his head. not possible so he would have lost anyway.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I don't think Jase would have ever shaved his head. not possible so he would have lost anyway.[/B]




I am so sick of looking at "The Jase Face" God I hope that he's outta there this week. 
One more thing. Last night was the best! I feel so bad for poor Chicken George that he has to eat that nasty slop for a week and maybe even 60 long long days, but he's a good guy and I'd like to see him have a chance. Marcellas cracked me up with how much he loves Kaysar and his musty cologne sweaty smell.









[attachment=10361:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

speaking of Marcellas ..... 
last night I told my hubby he needs to watch this show and he keeps telling me it's all garbage and teach little kids how to be gay and stuff and hate each other. so I said no this is so different. then Marcelas comes on and talking about kissing all the boys.







he said : I rest my case. and we flipped the channel to discovery. thank God I was DVR'ing it


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> speaking of Marcellas .....
> last night I told my hubby he needs to watch this show and he keeps telling me it's all garbage and teach little kids how to be gay and stuff and hate each other. so I said no this is so different. then Marcelas comes on and talking about kissing all the boys.
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to change channels like your husband!! but...........(nothing against gays) Marcelas does make me sick. You don't have to try to act like a girly-girl to be a gay man. He is just a sickening person to me. He thinks he is just so 'special'. Howie can be a little sickening too, sometimes. He harrasses both male and female.







Sorry Marcelas fans, that's just my feelings.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> speaking of Marcellas .....
> last night I told my hubby he needs to watch this show and he keeps telling me it's all garbage and teach little kids how to be gay and stuff and hate each other. so I said no this is so different. then Marcelas comes on and talking about kissing all the boys.
> 
> 
> ...




That's whatcha call bad timing...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228893
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jase is gone.







Dreams do come true!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye-bye Jasie boy! He got weirder as the days wore on!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=229943
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jase is gone.








Dreams do come true!







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Bye-bye Jasie boy! He got weirder as the days wore on!








[/B][/QUOTE]

He sure did get weirder as time went by. 86'ed by a vote of 9-0 is quite the insult, but I'm glad he's gone.







Hope he didn't forget his flat iron,







he might go postal.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

O.K........what is Janelle up to?? Has she lost her mind? I always thought she was so smart! I don't get putting up all floaters and not Boogie/Will. Is she really falling for Will? Kayser seems totally disgusted with her and they were so close. James has jumped off the S6 wagon all together.

I don't have the live feed, so maybe the edited show doesn't give the right slant on things.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> O.K........what is Janelle up to?? Has she lost her mind? I always thought she was so smart! I don't get putting up all floaters and not Boogie/Will. Is she really falling for Will? Kayser seems totally disgusted with her and they were so close. James has jumped off the S6 wagon all together.
> 
> I don't have the live feed, so maybe the edited show doesn't give the right slant on things.
> 
> ...


I know !!!! I didn't like what she did. Now I want James to win







he totally has the right to be mad at Janelle.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> O.K........what is Janelle up to?? Has she lost her mind? I always thought she was so smart! I don't get putting up all floaters and not Boogie/Will. Is she really falling for Will? Kayser seems totally disgusted with her and they were so close. James has jumped off the S6 wagon all together.
> 
> I don't have the live feed, so maybe the edited show doesn't give the right slant on things.
> 
> ...


Janelle is trying to play every angle possible, but it's going to back-fire on her. SHE'S THINKING:
S6 won't put her up, Chill-town won't, and floaters, such as Chicken George, won't win HOH, and
Marcellas won't put her up, she's tried to align w/ every alliance, except, those she feels are not
a threat, to win any competitions. She shld have let Marcellas win HOH....she's gotten too big for
her britches. Go James go!


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

I guess I have different opinions on this, but my favorites are the season 6 people and chilltown... so I'm kind of glad she's taking this route. I can't really see her winning at this point, but all the floaters are already going to target her and there are more of them than Chilltown... if they keep their word for awhile it will work for her until a floater gets HOH.. but of course we all know Chilltown cannot be completely trusted.. 

I think Will is very intelligent and he's playing the game very well. James disappoints me this season. He expected Janey to put up both the Chilltowns, but he sure didn't do it and neither did Kayser, they want her to do their dirty work. Kayser is laying low.

I do love Chicken George though.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't believe I'm going to defend James since he has been trying to play everyone againist each other but in this one instance I think he's got a right to be upset. Last week during his HOH he wanted to put up and vote out a member of Chill Town. Janey got very upset and pushed hard for him to put up Jase. James had a "gentleman's agreement" with Jase that they wouldn't put each other up without the chance to play for veto. 

The only reason James went back on this agreement was because he was promised by his alliance that if he did it they would get out either Will or Mike Boogie the following week. Janelle went back on that deal so James is right, she lied to him.

On the other hand, kudos to Janelle, she got James to put up Jase who was coming after her and now she's put up Diane who she feels is a threat to her. Screw the alliance, she's HOH and is doing what is best for hereself. Hey, it's BB, lying and backstabbing is part of the game. She did a great job at getting everyone who's had HOH to protect her and only her and not for the benefit of the Season 6 alliance.

So what is BB up to this week? No voting was done yesterday, will it be a live vote eviction tonight? Is there a twist? Will the twist be revealed tonight? Will next week be a double eviction week? Does anyone but me wish Chicken George could come up with a way to get off slop? Why are the houseguests on a 24 hour inside lockdown? What kind of competition for HOH could possibly take so long to set up in the back yard?


----------



## waistfull (Jan 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Okay who watched last night?? Oh my gosh! That veto competition and then Marci get blamed! There is so much to talk about!!</span>


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't believe Will and Boogie telling everyone that it was Marci who took all the prizes! Sure it's the game--but boy that's rotten! However, the sooner Marci is gone the better. Will is a great lier. Lies to everyone, even Boogie. James leaves me cold, didn't like him before and not now either. He's a pouter. Can't quite figure Ericka other than floater.........Howie either. Dani is being much smarter this time. Too bad she got the bad deal last night. Can't quite figure how Janey won that last night. I still love Kayser, miss him speaking up though. He was lying low and got put up anyway. For me it's all about Chill T. and S6. I'm sure George can use the money, but he's not as good a player as the rest.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad you have the Big Brother thread back in action! I was thinking about this just
this morning after going into







last night at what happened. You're right Boogie
and Will are rotten, wicked players to the core! I felt so bad for Dani last night when her
so called perfect plan turned into pure crap! Poor girl.







I could not believe how Janelle
got herself out of that mess and off the block.







but she's no dummy either.
I wouldn't be surprised if she won the game.







So if everybody was truthful last night
it looks like Kaysar will be leving this week, but then again last night was a perfect example
of how things change in a heartbeat.







I hope that James goes home, but I bet it's 
going to be Kaysar.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to be careful when posting in here since I do have the live feeds and this week I've been glued to them. I don't ever want to ruin things for those of you who can't stare at the computer all day watching the houseguests plot and plan.

This is going to be a crazy week. CBS is calling it "A Blast from the Past" and houseguests from other seasons are going to be around to give clues and host the competitions. 

Will and Boogie continue to play everyone againist each other and it's working. Boogie started a Marcellas hate going in the house, on purpose to give people someone to target other than Chill Town. He was congratulating himself on how well it worked yesterday to Will. I'm stubborn, I don't like my feelings played with so I'm refusing to be a Marcellas hater. LOL! At least for this week. He is planing to start it about Erika for next week, Erika thinks she and Boogie have a pre-game alliance. So my heart is not liking Boogie. LOL, I'm so fickle.

I wrote down who took which deals with that last POV.
Dani-Solitary (earned points)
Marcellas-Slop Pass (gave up points)
Will-Plasma Screen TV and Trip to Aruba (gave up points)
Boogie-$5,000 (gave up points)
James- House margarita party, phone call home (gave up points)
Janelle- Put house on Slop, Took away beds and hot water for the week, gave up POV for next week (earned points)

Janelle then lied to the house about her final total so nobody knows she can't play for POV next week 
Will and Boogie lied to the house about their prizes and blamed Marcellas for taking them.

Everyone knows Janelle is lying, she told Howie, James, Kaysar, Will and Boogie. Will then told Danielle, who told Marcellas, Erika and George. Nobody has told Janelle that they know it yet.

I'm not a James lover but from the start, Season 6 people made it clear in their HOH pow wows that they were not going to fully trust James this season. (This is the kind of thing the show doesn't air, so unless you have the feeds you wouldn't see it). He wasn't included on their earlist meetings, so even though I know he can't be trusted, he knew he wasn't a full member of their alliance right off the bat. So I can't totally blame him for looking to someone else to keep him safe.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Big BOO BOO! For those BB fans that watched the show last night, the HOH comp was thrown out and redone. Janelle is now HOH! The lights in the booths malfunctioned during the live show so they redid the whole competition, it will be shown on Sunday.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

im so happy they did the HoH competition over... howie DID press that button. 
as much as i love janelle... i want will to win
he's the best!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> Big BOO BOO! For those BB fans that watched the show last night, the HOH comp was thrown out and redone. Janelle is now HOH! The lights in the booths malfunctioned during the live show so they redid the whole competition, it will be shown on Sunday.[/B]

















Poor Danielle....she's going home!







BTW, Lizzie...feel free to PM me anytime with updates....you can spoil it for me.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

ROFL, or you could PM me when you have questions!!! Then I know I won't be an unwanted spoiler.


----------

